# Sealey Sash Clamp - not fit for purpose



## r4heim (May 1, 2010)

Hi everyone


Wonder if you could help me out a bit here. I have purchased 6 sash clamps from PVRdirect.co.uk. The sash clamps are 24 or 36 inches and were very cheap, so I did not expect any great quality. However, the production quality in my eyes is so poor that this renders the clamps dysfunctional. The basic fault is that the fixing holes for the counterjaw are wider apart (up to 4.5 in) than the adjusting capacity of the pressure jaw (some 2.5 in). Sealey have come back with a rather confusing story that they never claimed to offer sash clamps that can clamp the stack in any position, but in my view, as this is the only function of the clamp, they are selling a tool under a name it does not deserve. Obviously, the sash clamp can be modified to then perform its function (drilling extra holes), but I would expect a simple tool to be operational when delivered.
Am I missing sth? Please understand that I know that cheap tools come with a sting in their tail, but if I buy a spanner that is cheap I can still tighten nuts with it and do not have to first shape its head to do this, do I?

Thanks for your thoughts.

Rainer


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Seems to me that any clamp that does not provide an effectively continuous range of sizing from its smallest to its largest is clearly defective no matter what you call it.

On the other hand, it does seem as though, annoying as it might be, you could use small wood blocks to take up the extra space so you should still be able to use them, or does that somehow not work with your intended use?

Paul


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Caveat Emptor! You will get what you pay for. Get out your favorite hole maker, modify what you have and NEVER buy their junk again. Tis cheaper to buy the best you possibly can the first time and once.


----------



## r4heim (May 1, 2010)

*Workarounds and value for money*

Hi

Thanks for your replies. Of course there are workarounds, and as I had written, I did not expect super quality.
There are a few points in the deal and in what the 'manufacturer' have said that make me want to pursue this, possibly with a trade organisation:


the photos show a different product to the one I have received (brown, sharp edges to the metal, regularly spaced fixing holes, a bit like showing a 5-series Beemer and then sending a banged-up Citroen Saxo).
even the threads of 2 of the clamps are of such poor quality that tightening becomes a pain.
One of the tightening levers was simply missing (they have levers you have to fix to the threaded axle, very primitive system, not even self-locking nuts, but here you can use Loctite).
when I pointed out to PVR Direct that I considered the goods faulty because of the spacing, the manufacturer (the importer of this rubbish) wrote the following:
I've been and had a look at the Sash Clamps we have here in stock, just to make sure what I'm telling you is correct.

Although the holes are 115mm ish apart this shouldn't cause too much of a problem. This type and size of Sash Clamp is designed to be used on fairly large pieces of material. (not to say you cant use it for smaller
pieces) 

However if you are trying to clamp a piece of material that is less than 50mm the Clamp will work fine. Between 50mm and 80mm is where problems will occur. But as I said this size Sash Clamp is designed to be used for much larger pieces of work. To say that these Clamps are faulty is not strictly true. 

While I would concede that the AK6036 would appear "unsuitable" for smaller pieces of material, this clamp is more than acceptable for larger pieces. (hence why we have smaller Sash Clamps in the range).

Regarding the missing part. If you would like us to send this part out directly to your customer I will get it arranged asap. As the clamps are not considered to be faulty I cannot offer a credit on these, unless your customer can demonstrate the goods are not as per specification. 

---

Wouldn't you feel that they are pulling your leg? The second reply was worse and unintelligible; to my question who serves as arbitrator in such a customer complaint, PVR have so far kept a dignified silence.

Three questions:


Is there a body that would pick up this kind of complaint and give them a hard time?
Is Sealey generally regarded to be of very poor quality?
Where can I post warning messages about these clamps to ensure that not many people end up paying 100 pounds and receive poor-quality lumps of metal unfit for purpose without significant reworking (I had tried to get this info prior to the purchase).
Thanks in advance

Rainer


----------

